# Beilleszkedés külföldön



## Kiss Ida (2015 Május 1)

Tudjuk, hogy akármilyen jó körülmények közé is érkezik az ember, amikor elhagyja a hazáját, nem egyszerű a beilleszkedés, megszokni az újat, elengedni, vagy lazábbra engedni a régit.
Bizonytalanság, érzelmi hullámvasút, a régi lelki problémák felerősödése, vagy éppen eltűnése kíséri a folyamatot. Erről szeretnék itt beszélgetni.
Én Chilében élek már nyolc éve, korábban éltem rövidebb ideig Spanyolországban, és Angliában is.


----------

